# The world's strangest festivals



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty cool pics.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/ga...CMP=EMCGT_110811&#/?picture=377539299&index=0


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Ricolaaaaaaaaa!"

The sing-sings festival made me think of The Human Centipede, which is a little disturbing:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> "Ricolaaaaaaaaa!"
> 
> The sing-sings festival made me think of The Human Centipede, which is a little disturbing:googly:


i haven't even seen that movie, never will, just the idea of that film freaks me out....


----------

